# Best book on the Havanese?



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

If you could buy only one book on Havanese which one would it be? I'm looking to buy one, and would really appreciate your help deciding.

These are the two titles I'm mainly interested in:
"From Nose to Tail" The Havanese Fanciers of Canada
"The Havanese", Diane Klumb en Joanne Baldwin

"The Joyous Havanese" by Kathryn Braund looks interesting, but I read many comments about this book being not so much for owners as it focuses a lot on breeding.

Other book on my must buy list is one Dave talked about in this thread: 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14271&highlight=great+book
Thank you for this tip Dave!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

IN my opinion, "From Nose to Tail" The Havanese Fanciers of Canada is a great resource for grooming -- a must HAV. On the other hand, for history of the breed, and all other facets, too, The Joyous Havanese" by Kathryn Braund is the best book. Finally, Dave's recommendation is an excellent resource. I will throw in my favorite book: The Havanese, by Dorothy Goodale (the mother of American Havanese). 

So, since you will be dealing with grooming issues right off the bat, I suggest the first book, first.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you Pattie. Since my boy doesn't like to sport a long coat, I keep him mostly in a longer puppy cut, (panting like crazy, we play very much so he gets really dusty, likes to swim, rainy country...so all in all it's just better for everyone him having shorter coat). I believe that's a good book, but I just don't need it that much . I didn't no it's only about grooming, so thnx, you helped me already.

I looked on Amazon for that book by Dorothy Goodale. Out of 16 reviews 6 people give it 1 star. You can read comments like this one: 
'I was very disappointed with this book, since it completely ignored health issues that should be watched in the breed. The book seems quite generic in nature and could apply to almost any breed.'

And this is exactly the reason why I'm asking which books are good. I want to avoid this kind of generic info books. With so many similar reviews I won't be buying this one. 

Kind of information that I would like to read is mostly about character, health, and some specific havanese things. History of the breed and that kind of stuff I can find everywhere on the net, and I feel that as not being breeder i don't have anything on that sort of information. 
To sum it up, I'm looking for some useful information I think. 

What about "Bichon Havanese" by Zoila Portuondo Guerra?

Have a good day all.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, I have Zoila's book in two forms. It is also a wonderful book. As far as Dorothy's book, I truly believe it is a must have for us. I have my copy in front of me and chapters deal with the History of the Havanese, from the originator of the breed in America; the then standard, Grooming, etc. I love this book because it was written by Dorothy and I am a history nut about the Havanese. She also lists her original dogs and their origins.

I enjoy Zoila's book for the same reasons as I do Dorothy's. 

The Canadian book is not only about grooming, but is a fine reference re: grooming for both companion pups and show dogs.

I also have Diane Klumb's book which is also good in some respects. Frankly, I can't get enough material on the Havanese. 

Whichever books you decide to get, I'm sure you will completely enjoy them.


----------

